# They love each other



## newg

Hello everybody 

I would like to translate 
_They love each other_ 
into Latin.

My attempt :
_Amant inter_

In my dictionnary it is written that "inter" is used with acc. *of a reflexive.*
Could you tell me what it means? :s

Thanks so much in advance


----------



## Starfrown

_Inter se amant_.

It means that here _inter_ takes a reflexive pronoun in the accusative case as its object.


----------



## newg

Ok  Thanks you so much !


----------



## Outsider

Wouldn't a plain _se amant_ do as well?


----------



## Fred_C

Outsider said:


> Wouldn't a plain _se amant_ do as well?


 Oui, bien sûr.
C'est comme dans les langues romanes modernes.


----------



## brian

Also like in modern romance languages, you can use _alter alterum_: _Amant alter alterum._


----------



## Outsider

Thank you both.


----------

